#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Лошадь Белая

## лесник

Новый альбом БГ. Очень даже неплох. Доступен для скачивания (официального) http://aquarium.kroogi.ru/content/show/48557

Песня о том, как становятся бодхисаттвой:

    Серые следы на сером снегу
    Сбитые с камней имена
    Я много лет был в долгу
    Мне забыли сказать,
    что долг заплачен сполна

    Пахнет застарелой бедой
    Солнцу не пробиться в глубину этих глаз
    Теперь мне все равно,
    что спрятано под темной водой
    Едва ли я вернусь сюда еще один раз.

    Есть одно слово,
    Которое сложно сказать
    Но скажи его раз, и железная клетка пуста
    Останется ночь, останется снежная степь
    Молчащее небо и северная звезда

    И кажется, что там впереди
    Что-то непременно для нас
    Но сколько ни идешь,
    Отсюда никуда не уйти
    Едва ли я вернусь сюда еще один раз.

    Над скудной землей бешено кричит воронье
    Над ними синева, но они никуда не взлетят
    У каждого судьба, у каждого что-то свое,
    Они не выйдут из клетки,
    Потому что они не хотят

    И если выбить двери плечом
    Все выстроится снова за час
    Сколько ни кричи
    Пустота в пустоту ни о чем
    Есть повод прийти сюда еще один раз.

----------

Add (01.01.2009), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (23.12.2008), Song Goku (28.12.2008), Александр Владленович Белоусов (24.12.2008), Сергей Муай (23.12.2008), Юань Дин (11.02.2009), Юрий Никифоров (27.12.2008)

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Очень красивый альбом! Сразу видно, что он сделан "не для продажи". К стати, на этом же сайте можно скачать концерт БГ в Альберт-Холле http://aquarium-intl.kroogi.ru/content/show/12463

----------

Юрий Никифоров (27.12.2008)

----------


## Татьяна

У БГ что-то со здоровьем, переживаю... :Frown:

----------


## лесник

> У БГ что-то со здоровьем, переживаю...


Не переживайте, все будет хорошо!-))

----------

Татьяна (25.12.2008)

----------


## Aion

http://www.mk-piter.ru/2008/12/24/038/
Настораживает, что это происходит на фоне обращения лунных узлов гороскопа зачатия БГ (Кету в VI доме во Льве, ну а Лев связан со зрением)...

----------


## Татьяна

> http://www.mk-piter.ru/2008/12/24/038/
> Настораживает, что это происходит на фоне обращения лунных узлов гороскопа зачатия БГ (Кету в VI доме во Льве, ну а Лев связан со зрением)...


Классически зрением управляет не Лев, а Водолей и Уран. Лев и Солнце - это сердце и еще либидо  :Kiss:

----------


## Aion

> Классически зрением управляет не Лев, а Водолей и Уран. Лев и Солнце - это сердце и еще либидо


 Позвольте не согласиться. Классически сердце, Солнце и зрение тесно взаимосвязаны во многих культурах. В Китае, например, издревле принято считать, что всё тело человека - это инь, а глаза - ян. А вот пример современного взгляда на связь сердца со зрением: http://news.rin.ru/news/128835

----------


## Татьяна

> Позвольте не согласиться. Классически сердце, Солнце и зрение тесно взаимосвязаны во многих культурах. В Китае, например, издревле принято считать, что всё тело человека - это инь, а глаза - ян. А вот пример современного взгляда на связь сердца со зрением: http://news.rin.ru/news/128835


Не позволю.  :Smilie:  Не знаю, что там в разных культурах и в частности в Китае, но в классической западной астрологии Солнце и зрение не связаны между собой. 
Статья, извините, профанация. 
Зрение напрямую зависит от работы поджелудочной железы и печени, наличие и количество каротиноидов и аминокислот, которые отвечают за остроту зрения, вырабатывается именно печенью и п.ж. И если п.ж. работает плохо(сахарный диабет любой стадии), человек в первую очередь теряет зрение, то есть по этому признаку можно понять, что с п.ж. непорядок.

Лютеин, таурин и много еще чего, без чего зрение падает или вообще человек слепнет, вырабатывается организмом и потребляется с пищей. Сердце здесь вообще не причем, оно лишь мышца, которая качает кровь. 

Другое дело, когда нарушен ритм сердца и необходимые компоненты не поступают к сетчатке, это конечно же отражится на зрении, но причина и в этом случае не в сердце, а зашлаковке сосудов, а следовательно и всего организма, то есть виноват обмен веществ и опять же печень и поджелудочная, которые не справляются с очисткой крови и другими своими обязанностями  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Не знаете, будьте любезны, сперва ознакомьтесь, а потом высказывайтесь. Можно сказать, что глаз сформирован Солнцем. Разве это не очевидно для зрячего?! (   тут смайлик, но Вы, скорее всего, его не видите из-за лютеина, таурина и т. д. ). Да, сердце вообще не при чём, оно ведь раньше всех других органов ( и в том числе головного мозга) формируется у эмбриона. Сердце пусто, и эта пустота позволяет мудрецу  резонировать с колебаниями из центра Вселенной. Что же касается зрения,  оно напрямую зависит от того, что вам соизволит показывать ваше бессознательное, которое именуется в народе словечком "карма"...

----------


## Dondhup

Ну вот стоило уйти и началось ..... 

Буду Дхармапалам молиться
Пусть на БФ будет чистая Дхапрма.
Кстати в крупнейших тибетских дацанах монахам запрещено заниматься астроллогией

----------


## Dondhup

> Не знаете, будьте любезны, сперва ознакомьтесь, а потом высказывайтесь. Можно сказать, что глаз сформирован Солнцем. Разве это не очевидно для зрячего?! (   тут смайлик, но Вы, скорее всего, его не видите из-за лютеина, таурина и т. д. ). Да, сердце вообще не при чём, оно ведь раньше всех других органов ( и в том числе головного мозга) формируется у эмбриона. Сердце пусто, и эта пустота позволяет мудрецу  резонировать с колебаниями из центра Вселенной. Что же касается зрения,  оно напрямую зависит от того, что вам соизволит показывать ваше бессознательное, которое именуется в народе словечком "карма"...


Под "народом" вы подразумеваете Будду и его учеников я так порнимаю.
Карма это не бессознательное западной философии. 

Пытаясь подогнать Учение Будды под не буддийские теории мы нарушаем правила слушания Дхармы.

----------


## Aion

> Кстати в крупнейших тибетских дацанах монахам запрещено заниматься астроллогией


Монаху - монахово (с).

----------


## Aion

> Под "народом" вы подразумеваете Будду и его учеников я так порнимаю.
> Карма это не бессознательное западной философии. 
> 
> Пытаясь подогнать Учение Будды под не буддийские теории мы нарушаем правила слушания Дхармы.


Под народом я подразумеваю любое деление на себя и несебя. Карма - это последствия поступков, совершаемых в состоянии двойственности, следовательно, в состоянии бессознательности.
Пытаясь связать Учение Будды с небуддийскими теориями и практиками, мы следуем Дхарме.  :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

ытаясь связать Учение Будды с небуддийскими теориями и практиками, мы следуем Дхарме.
-----
Это из какого источника столь оригинальное мнение?

----------


## Dondhup

Сердце пусто, и эта пустота позволяет мудрецу резонировать с колебаниями из центра Вселенной. 
_____________
Или это.

Кстати расскажите мне незнающему про центр Вселенной  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Живем в уединенном месте, но предаемся развлечениям,
Получили буддийское учение, но занимаемся гаданием 
                                                               и ритуалами бон-по!
С криком ЧЕМ-СЕ-ЧЕМ!  растопчи главу губительным 
                                                                               заблуждениям!
С криком МАРАЯ! порази в самое сердце врага – 
                              привязанность к Я и его слугу-палача!
Монастырь многим отличается от деревни. Это место, где люди предаются слушанию, обдумыванию, созерцанию и, тем самым, накапливают добродеяния. Ставший монахом обязательно должен заниматься такими видами деятельности. Подчас наш ум отвлекается в сторону внешними факторами. Мы часто ездим по селам, выполняем ритуалы, и так бессмысленно проводим свою жизнь. Получая от своих Учителей буддийское Учение, мы должны заниматься практикой, должны слушать, обдумывать и созерцать. Но нам больше нравится заниматься гаданием и бонскими ритуалами.  Дхарма превращается просто в способ заработать себе на жизнь. Среди ритуалов бон-по есть такие, где из цампы делают фигурки врагов, которые затем уничтожаются разными видами оружия. Заниматься всем этим – большая ошибка. В этом случае наша практика начинает развиваться в неправильном направлении. Корень этих пороков заключен в привязанности к Я. Поэтому нужно попирать ногами заблуждение и сразить в сердце привязанность к Я и его слугу.

----------


## Татьяна

> Не знаете, будьте любезны, сперва ознакомьтесь, а потом высказывайтесь. Можно сказать, что глаз сформирован Солнцем. Разве это не очевидно для зрячего?! (   тут смайлик, но Вы, скорее всего, его не видите из-за лютеина, таурина и т. д. ). Да, сердце вообще не при чём, оно ведь раньше всех других органов ( и в том числе головного мозга) формируется у эмбриона. Сердце пусто, и эта пустота позволяет мудрецу  резонировать с колебаниями из центра Вселенной. Что же касается зрения,  оно напрямую зависит от того, что вам соизволит показывать ваше бессознательное, которое именуется в народе словечком "карма"...


У китайцев-астрологов нет таких астрологических категорий, как Зодиак, Водолей, Уран и мн. др. Они оперируют иными категориями. Если Вы так хорошо знакомы с китайской астрологией, то должны знать, что эклиптику они вообще не рассматривают, а оперируют лунными циклами и стихиями, которые также разнятся с западными стихиями. В частности таких стихий, как Дерево и Металл в западной традиции нет. 
Так зачем вы всё в кучу мешаете, если эти науки абсолютно разные?
Солнце не формирует глаз. Вы вобще подумали, прежде чем это написать?  :Wink:  Очередность формирования органов у эмбриона и жизнедеятельность органов взрослого человек управляются разными  элементами радикса. Эмбрион человека и тело младенца от момента зачатия до момента рождения управляется только Луной, после рождения, когда включается радикс, другие элементы берут на себя бразды правления  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

А я наивный думал, что формирование органов у эмбриона происходит в силу его кармы, а оказыватся вот в чем собака покопалась. И в каком же разделе Ганджура говориться об этом , интересно?

----------


## Этэйла

Ууууу Дондупа понесло  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

"ТЕГСУМ ДЖЮД ДЕ ШИЙДУЙ ЛУНТОГЧОЙ| ЛЕГСУН ТАВЧЖИЙ ЧЖОВА ЁНСУ ЧЖОЛЬ|
 Хорошо овладев теоретической и реализованной Дхармой|трех колесниц и всех четырех разделов тантр, да освобожу я всех живых существ. | 
ГЕДИЙ ДУЙСУМ ДЕШЕГ СЭЙ ЧЭЙ ЧЖИ| ЦЗЭД МОН ЧЖУВДАН ДАМЧОЙ ЦЗИНЧИР НО|
 Эту добродетель посвящаю для исполнения деяний и| пожеланий Сугат трех времен, их Сыновей и сохранению чистоты Дхармы.
ЧОГСУМ ДЖИНЛАВ ТЕН ЧЖЕЛЬ МИЛУЙ ТУЙ| ЛЕГМОН ЧЖУВНЭЙ САНДЖЭЙ НЮРТОВ ШЁГ||
 Силой благословения Трех Высших Драгоценностей и силой | (истинности) закона взаимообусловленности, все лучшие пожела¬ния исполнив, да достигнем мы быстро состояния Будды. "

Для тех кто практикует Ваджраяну в линии гелуг этот отрывок - повод задумать об увлечении астрологией и практике Дхармы.

----------


## Dondhup

Если меня опять забанят, скажу спасибо - помогает бороться с "я"  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> А я наивный думал, что формирование органов у эмбриона происходит в силу его кармы, а оказыватся вот в чем собака покопалась. И в каком же разделе Ганджура говориться об этом , интересно?


В принципе, как я понял, тут противоречий нет: карма приводит существо в новое место рождения, однако инструментами обретения кармических плодов могут выступают другие объекты  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

Ты можешь поподробней?

----------


## Татьяна

> А я наивный думал, что формирование органов у эмбриона происходит в силу его кармы, а оказыватся вот в чем собака покопалась. И в каком же разделе Ганджура говориться об этом , интересно?


Если Вы не в теме, объясняю: речь идет об астрологии в классической западной традиции, альмутенах и сигнификаторах тех или иных органов тела человека, а также состояния здоровья человека  :Cool: 

Что же касается Ганджюра, то возможно Вы сами в состоянии найти необходимый раздел?  :Wink:

----------


## Татьяна

> Для тех кто практикует Ваджраяну в линии гелуг этот отрывок - повод задумать об увлечении астрологией и практике Дхармы.


Раздавая на право и на лево наставления, подумайте лучше о своей практике и карме   :Wink: 
И кстати, Вы же временно ушли с форума  :Wink: ))

----------


## Aion

> Солнце не формирует глаз. Вы вобще подумали, прежде чем это написать?


Да, подумал, чего и вам желаю. Астрология - это символический язык, и если вам он неизвестен, имхо, незачем демонстрировать публично собственную слепоту. Ничего личного, с наступающим!

----------


## Aion

> Это из какого источника столь оригинальное мнение?


Вы гляньте, хотя бы краем глаза, на  историю развития буддизма, и  узреете, что буддизм никогда не был изолированным от иных духовных практик феноменом.

----------


## Aion

> Кстати расскажите мне незнающему про центр Вселенной


Вообще, центр - это архетип, поэтому он не имеет однозначной локализации. Древние китайцы, например, проецировали центр на Полярную звезду. Сегодня иной расклад. По-моему, центром видимой сруктурированной области Вселенной является центр Местного Сверпхскопления галактик , в настоящую эпоху проецирующийся на 29-й градус созвездия Девы. То, что там расположена сверхмассивная чёрная дыра, думаю, понятно?

----------


## Буль

> Вообще, центр - это архетип, поэтому он не имеет однозначной локализации. Древние китайцы, например, проецировали центр на Полярную звезду. Сегодня иной расклад. По-моему, центром видимой сруктурированной области Вселенной является центр Местного Сверпхскопления галактик , в настоящую эпоху проецирующийся на 29-й градус созвездия Девы.


Пардон, а как такое чисто астрофизическое понятие как центр видимой области Вселенной соотносится с некими мистическими "колебаниями из центра Вселенной"?  :EEK!: 




> То, что там расположена сверхмассивная чёрная дыра, думаю, понятно?


Вероятно имеется ввиду Великий аттрактор? Но какое особое преимущество даёт наличие чёрной дыры, к тому же ещё и не доказанное? Чёрные дыры много где могут быть...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Буль

> Ты можешь поподробней?


Попробую.

Карма - это закон, механизм работы которого приводит конкретного человека под крышу, с которой падает кирпич. Но кирпич, упавший с крыши - это не карма, это просто кирпич. Т.е. механизм воздействия, средство воздействия и объект воздействия не тождественны.

Преступника на электрическом стуле убивает электроток, а не приговор суда. Однако все понимают что причиной его смерти стал именно приговор, приведённый в исполнение посредством электричества.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если Вы не в теме, объясняю: речь идет об астрологии в классической западной традиции, альмутенах и сигнификаторах тех или иных органов тела человека, а также состояния здоровья человека 
> 
> Что же касается Ганджюра, то возможно Вы сами в состоянии найти необходимый раздел?


Какое отношение западная астрология имеет к практике Дхармы и БФ?
У нас аcтралогический форум?

----------


## Dondhup

> Раздавая на право и на лево наставления, подумайте лучше о своей практике и карме  
> И кстати, Вы же временно ушли с форума ))


Это Вы к чему написали?
Вы предпочитаете чтобы я на БФ писал об астрологии или вообще ушел?

Кстати вышеприведенная отрывок -  комментарий к тексту Боевая чакра и 6 разовая Гуру йога, (которую Вы возможно каждый день практикуете), оба практикуются в линии Гелуг.

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы гляньте, хотя бы краем глаза, на  историю развития буддизма, и  узреете, что буддизм никогда не был изолированным от иных духовных практик феноменом.



Буддисты опираются на Слово Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять, нет необходимости для буддиста практиковать другие духовные практике, тем более такие сомнительные как западная астрология.

----------


## Dondhup

Если бы астрология Калачакры или например гадание по Манджушри или Палден Лхамо, это было бы понятно.

----------


## Татьяна

> Да, подумал, чего и вам желаю. Астрология - это символический язык, и если вам он неизвестен, имхо, незачем демонстрировать публично собственную слепоту. Ничего личного, с наступающим!


Спасибо, но я обойдусь без ваших пожеланий. Астрология - это одна из древейших найк и родоначальница многих совеременных наук, я не язык. Как говорил Н.Рерих, нет большего греха, чем невежество... :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Спасибо, но я обойдусь без ваших пожеланий. Астрология - это одна из древейших найк и родоначальница многих совеременных наук, я не язык. Как говорил Н.Рерих, нет большего греха, чем невежество...


Только агни-йоги нам для полного кайфа здесь  не хватает и переименовать форум в "эзотерический".

----------


## Татьяна

> Какое отношение западная астрология имеет к практике Дхармы и БФ?
> У нас аcтралогический форум?


Насколько мне известно, на БФ буддисты могут обсуждать различные темы. БФ не секта и не тюрма, а интернет-портал для свободного общения. Если Вас не устраивет эта ветка - не участвуйте.  В чём проблема?

----------


## Татьяна

> Это Вы к чему написали?
> Вы предпочитаете чтобы я на БФ писал об астрологии или вообще ушел?
> 
> Кстати вышеприведенная отрывок -  комментарий к тексту Боевая чакра и 6 разовая Гуру йога, (которую Вы возможно каждый день практикуете), оба практикуются в линии Гелуг.


Это я написала к тому, *чтобы Вы не раздавли ненужные наставления, а занимались своей практикой.*Что в моих словах запредельно непонятного?  :Cool:

----------


## Татьяна

> Буддисты опираются на Слово Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять, нет необходимости для буддиста практиковать другие духовные практике, тем более такие сомнительные как западная астрология.


Не припомню, когда это Вы успели стать моим учителем??

----------


## Татьяна

> Только агни-йоги нам для полного кайфа здесь  не хватает и переименовать форум в "эзотерический".


Вы по-моему записАлись уже. Елена Ивановна и Николай Константинович хотя и были супругами, но они - не один и тот же человек, а совершенно разные люди  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Dondhup

> Насколько мне известно, на БФ буддисты могут обсуждать различные темы. БФ не секта и не тюрма, а интернет-портал для свободного общения. Если Вас не устраивет эта ветка - не участвуйте.  В чём проблема?


Это БУДДИЙСКИЙ форум, а практика не буддистской астрологии и практика Дхармы - вещи не совместимые. Тем более для линии Гелуг.

----------


## Dondhup

> Это я написала к тому, *чтобы Вы не раздавли ненужные наставления, а занимались своей практикой.*Что в моих словах запредельно непонятного?


Уважаемая Татьяна, я не раздаю наставления, по крайней мере в интернете, а высказываю свое мнение, стараясь опираться на Дхарму.

Во вторых даяние Дхармы - это тоже практика, в Махаяне - 2 парамита.

----------


## Dondhup

> Не припомню, когда это Вы успели стать моим учителем??


Это Вы к чему?
Где я писал что являюсь Вашим Учителем?

----------


## Татьяна

> Это БУДДИЙСКИЙ форум, а практика не буддистской астрологии и практика Дхармы - вещи не совместимые. Тем более для линии Гелуг.


Буддийская практика и критиканство - вот вещи несовместимые.  
Забыла у Вас спросить, чем мне интересоваться...
Так что там с уходом с БФ?  :Cool:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вы по-моему записАлись уже. Елена Ивановна и Николай Константинович хотя и были супругами, но они - не один и тот же человек, а совершенно разные люди ))


По Вашему НК Рерих никакого отношения к агни-йоге не имеет?

----------


## Татьяна

> По Вашему НК Рерих никакого отношения к агни-йоге не имеет?


Я процитировала понравившееся мне вырадение Н.К., не более. Обсуждать: имеет он отношение к агни-йоге или не имеет - не моя прерогатива. 
Однако замечу, что концепция агни-йоги - это детище Елены Ивановны. 
А приведеённая мною цитата не относится ни к Е.И., ни к её концепции.

----------


## Dondhup

> Буддийская практика и критиканство - вот вещи несовместимые.  
> Забыла у Вас спросить, чем мне интересоваться...
> Так что там с уходом с БФ?


Традиция буддийского диспута как в Сангзе так и с иноверцами имеет очень давнюю историю. Более того в буддиских ткомментариях бывает жесткая критика позиции оппонента, кстати это характерно ка краз для Гелугпа. 

Интересуйтесь на здоровье, это Ваша жизхнь.
Я наблюдал как люди по 8 лет слушают Дхарму от замечательного Учителя, а в голове сплошная эзотерика.

"Так что там с уходом с БФ?"
Вы хотите чтоб я ушел. Другие просят чтоб я вернулся. В том числе модераторы. Может Вам стать модератором? Тогда сможете меня отключать  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Я процитировала понравившееся мне вырадение Н.К., не более. Обсуждать: имеет он отношение к агни-йоге или не имеет - не моя прерогатива. 
> Однако замечу, что концепция агни-йоги - это детище Елены Ивановны. 
> А приведеённая мною цитата не относится ни к Е.И., ни к её концепции.


Я бы обсудил термин "грех" в приложении к невежеству. Как Вы думаете невежество в рамках Учения Будды это грех или нет?

И как Вы относитесь к агни-йоге?

----------


## Aion

> Пардон, а как такое чисто астрофизическое понятие как центр видимой области Вселенной соотносится с некими мистическими "колебаниями из центра Вселенной"?


Волны Альвена.





> Но какое особое преимущество даёт наличие чёрной дыры, к тому же ещё и не доказанное? Чёрные дыры много где могут быть...


Там нет пространства-времени, следовательно, "мы с вами" там беседуем (тут типа смайлик должен быть, но разговор с модератором предполагает трезвость).

----------


## Aion

> Буддисты опираются на Слово Будды и комментарии помогающие его понять, нет необходимости для буддиста практиковать другие духовные практике, тем более такие сомнительные как западная астрология.


Где вы видите западную астрологию? У меня своя, се ля ви... А использование компьютера не сомнительная практика? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Татьяна

> Традиция буддийского диспута как в Сангзе так и с иноверцами имеет очень давнюю историю. Более того в буддиских ткомментариях бывает жесткая критика позиции оппонента, кстати это характерно ка краз для Гелугпа. 
> 
> Интересуйтесь на здоровье, это Ваша жизхнь.
> Я наблюдал как люди по 8 лет слушают Дхарму от замечательного Учителя, а в голове сплошная эзотерика.
> 
> "Так что там с уходом с БФ?"
> Вы хотите чтоб я ушел. Другие просят чтоб я вернулся. В том числе модераторы. Может Вам стать модератором? Тогда сможете меня отключать


Я не хочу, чтобы Вы уходили или приходили, мне, если честно, "по барабану" будете Вы на БФ или нет. Только зачем так громко пукать прощаться надо было?  :Cool:

----------


## Татьяна

> Я бы обсудил термин "грех" в приложении к невежеству. Как Вы думаете невежество в рамках Учения Будды это грех или нет?
> 
> И как Вы относитесь к агни-йоге?


У Вас слишком повышенный интерес к тому, о чём или что я думаю, что я  считаю, правильно ли практикую, что или кого хочу и т.п. 
Извините, но я бы предпочла, чтобы Вы переключились на кого-нибудь другого  :Smilie: ))

----------


## Aion

> Спасибо, но я обойдусь без ваших пожеланий. Астрология - это одна из древейших найк и родоначальница многих совеременных наук, я не язык. Как говорил Н.Рерих, нет большего греха, чем невежество...


И вам спасибо. Астрология - это искусство, а не наука (имхо). Я преподавал астрологию и уверен в том, что нифига мои студенты не выхватили, кроме сомнения. Астрологическая практика требует всего человека без остатка плюс ещё чуть чуть, а в наше время это мало кому доступно...

----------

Татьяна (01.01.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Если бы астрология Калачакры или например гадание по Манджушри или Палден Лхамо, это было бы понятно.


Если бы, да кабы...http://www.fotokritik.ru/photos/big/.../02/346690.jpg

----------


## Dondhup

> Где вы видите западную астрологию? У меня своя, се ля ви... А использование компьютера не сомнительная практика?


"Своя астрология" - это еще круче. И своего Учения Будды у Вас случайно нет?

Использование компьютера - это не духовная практика.

----------


## Dondhup

> Если бы, да кабы...http://www.fotokritik.ru/photos/big/.../02/346690.jpg


Я не специалист по грибам - ни по паганкам ни по галлюциногенным. И здесь точно не грибной форум  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

> "Своя астрология" - это еще круче. И своего Учения Будды у Вас случайно нет?
> 
> Использование компьютера - это не духовная практика.


Случайно есть, но оно, сами понимаете, не на вынос... Использование компьютера для вас - не духовная практика, а для меня - духовная. Каждому - своё!

----------

Татьяна (01.01.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Я не хочу, чтобы Вы уходили или приходили, мне, если честно, "по барабану" будете Вы на БФ или нет. Только зачем так громко пукать прощаться надо было?


Раз "по барабану", то какая Вам разница.

"Только зачем так громко пукать прощаться надо было?  :Cool: "
А вот это уже простите хамство.

----------

Этэйла (31.12.2008)

----------


## Aion

> Я не специалист по грибам - ни по паганкам ни по галлюциногенным. И здесь точно не грибной форум


Но и не еслибышный...   :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> У Вас слишком повышенный интерес к тому, о чём или что я думаю, что я  считаю, правильно ли практикую, что или кого хочу и т.п. 
> Извините, но я бы предпочла, чтобы Вы переключились на кого-нибудь другого ))


Вам наверно показалось, девушка.

----------


## Dondhup

> Но и не еслибышный...


Я слов не понял - "еслибышный"

----------


## Dondhup

> Случайно есть, но оно, сами понимаете, не на вынос... Использование компьютера для вас - не духовная практика, а для меня - духовная. Каждому - своё!


Буддисты практикуют в соответствии со Словом Будды, а не со своими измышлениями. 
Вы - буддист?

----------

